# Calendar



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

When you forfeit time and then go to your calendar, that block is gone. I can understand that. Then it says set availability. Then once you set availability it does not set it on the calendar.So you have to wait until that day, until they ask you if you want any blocks? For some reason that seems strange, why can they not just give you the updates on the days you say you can work. Sorry if I sound confused but I am.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

It sets it for future weeks, the current week has already been auto scheduled.


----------

